# Cracker vs Jack



## HawkEye13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Location: Zou
Restriction: None


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jack wins. Solid high-diff


----------



## gajoobwalrus (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm always one to give Jack the benefit of the doubt despite his piss poor showings, but I doubt he can beat Cracker. From current showings, Cracker is more versatile, has betyet Haki, & much better offensive power. I'm in the general consensus that Luffy > Dukes by a noticeable margin while in G4. I'll say Cracker high-extreme diffs for now until both show more


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 1, 2016)

Jack has the advantage of higher bounty in terms of hype. Usually I don't put much weight in bounties at all but these two were revealed not that many chapters apart from each other and both characters have the same job (top 3 Yonko crewmembers, Calamities and Sweet Commanders) so it should mean something. 

In terms of what we've seen, Cracker seems to have a good fighting style to counter brawlers like Jack, who will have much more trouble with armor and biscuit army rampage than the AoE or hax types, so Cracker may have matchup advantage. Jack is probably better in stamina and durability which have been his highlights so far, while Cracker said he didn't like pain so probably not as much.

My guess would be Jack with very high difficulty, after outlasting Cracker who will manage to use biscuit stuff and fast attacks to avoid Jack landing hits for a good while and throwing some nasty cuts his way.


----------



## zoro (Sep 1, 2016)

I expect Hybrid Jack to be a physical beast so he should outgun Cracker in everything but speed and hax. He takes it on the higher end of high difficulty


----------



## Lord Melkor (Sep 1, 2016)

I would guess Jack would win, based on hype and bounty. They are likely not far apart in power from each other though. Jack may also have higher bounty due to being more rampaging and bloodshirty type, likely to inflict collateral damage.


----------



## batman22wins (Sep 1, 2016)

I doubt we saw Jack go all out


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 1, 2016)

They are near equals, Jack probably wins very high diff


----------



## Gohara (Sep 1, 2016)

It depends on where they rank in their Crews.  If one of them is higher ranked than the other, they likely win.  If they're the same rank, Jack likely wins IMO.  The Beast Pirates seem like more significant opponents for The Straw Hat Pirates.


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 2, 2016)

I see Jack as stronger so he wins with high/extreme diff probably.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 2, 2016)

gajoobwalrus said:


> I'm always one to give Jack the benefit of the doubt despite his piss poor showings, but I doubt he can beat Cracker. From current showings, Cracker is more versatile, has betyet Haki, & much better offensive power. I'm in the general consensus that Luffy > Dukes by a noticeable margin while in G4. I'll say Cracker high-extreme diffs for now until both show more



So you think Jack has piss poor feats when the obvious conclusion is that Luffy is just weaker than the Dukes?


----------



## Tenma (Sep 2, 2016)

Cracker seems to be a really bad match for a straight melee fighter like Jack, who will probably be stuck fighting constantly regenerating Biscuit Knights, especially since he doesn't seem particularly fast or intelligent. Then again, Jack has seemingly inexhaustible stamina, so he might last long enough for Cracker to slip up and for him to land a hit (which, if Cracker is as vulnerable to pain as he claims, would end the fight). It's more likely Cracker will find an opening to land a vital blow Jack with Pretzel first though. Probably will be a several-day long fight.

Jack's DF really seems by far the crappiest of the Yonko Commanders who have one.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2016)

Jack obviously. Higher bounty and will be a future villian.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 2, 2016)

If Cracker is struggling to injure G4 Luffy I don't think he can do shit to Jack.


----------



## Nox (Sep 2, 2016)

ATM Jack has better feats & for one hasn't admitted to having a low threshold for pain. That said I feel the two aren't that far apart in power and it might be anywhere from Mid High. Cracker is the better character though.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 7, 2016)

Samehadaman said:


> Jack has the advantage of higher bounty in terms of hype. Usually I don't put much weight in bounties at all but these two were revealed not that many chapters apart from each other and both characters have the same job (top 3 Yonko crewmembers, Calamities and Sweet Commanders) so it should mean something.


I would agree if not for the fact that Oda seemed to go out of his way to imply Cracker's bounty only applied to the feats he accomplished while hiding inside and using a single armor. So Cracker utilizing his full power could be beyond Jack, albeit Jack could also have a hidden triumph card, so who knows. Just wouldn't take bounty to mean anything besides Jack being > A single armor which is pretty obvious anyway.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Sep 7, 2016)

by feats cracker wins, multiple puppets stronger than g2/g3 luffy at once> insane durability


----------



## Dunno (Sep 7, 2016)

By feats, Cracker wins. By hype, Cracker wins. By virtue of not being a poisonous gas user, Cracker wins. Cracker wins.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 7, 2016)

Lord Melkor said:


> I would guess Jack would win, based on hype and bounty. They are likely not far apart in power from each other though. Jack may also have higher bounty due to being more rampaging and bloodshirty type, likely to inflict collateral damage.



I doubt it, we have already seen that Jack does not really posses any AoE. So anything that gets destroyed he means to destroy it.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd give Jack the edge not only because of his higher bounty, but also for the fact Oda gave him an entire arc to hype him and is reserved for later


Turrin said:


> I would agree if not for the fact that Oda seemed to go out of his way to imply Cracker's bounty only applied to the feats he accomplished while hiding inside and using a single armor. So Cracker utilizing his full power could be beyond Jack, albeit Jack could also have a hidden triumph card, so who knows. Just wouldn't take bounty to mean anything besides Jack being > A single armor which is pretty obvious anyway.


He doesn't need his face to be revealed to create and fight alongside multiple Crackers


Juvia. said:


> I doubt it, we have already seen that Jack does not really posses any AoE. So anything that gets destroyed he means to destroy it.


We never saw Jack fight in a full-edge fight though, so we can't say for sure he doesn't possess any AoE.


----------



## Beast (Sep 7, 2016)

Either way I think theyre the same level and position.


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 30, 2016)

Jack high difficulty


----------



## giantbiceps (Sep 30, 2016)

Jack wins this.


----------



## MO (Sep 30, 2016)

It goes either way for me. It depends were jack and cracker stand on the crew if they are both number 3 then yes, either way, but if one is higher then the other he wins.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 30, 2016)

It's funny. I remember the days when people thought Zoro would solo Jack. Now Cracker overpowers G4 Luffy and people think Jack can beat him. Cracker wins by virtue of feats, portrayal, and


			
				Dunno said:
			
		

> not being a poisonous gas user


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 30, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> It's funny. I remember the days when people thought Zoro would solo Jack. Now Cracker overpowers G4 Luffy and people think Jack can beat him. Cracker wins by virtue of feats, portrayal, and



The thing is jack lacks feats.We do not know how fight between luffy and jack will go down.Mammoth power plus haki will make good combination.


----------

